# Plant ID please



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Please help ID this plant...thanks!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm i want to say some type of rotala... maybe nanjenshan but i have a feeling im way off on that one.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I will take a guess at this one and say it might be Limnophila sessiliflora (Dwarf ambulia).


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Rotala_nanjenshan.php

Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' (Mayaca sellowiana) I'm pretty sure


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

after I search a bit, would it be Hydrotriche hottoniiflora?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a dwarf version of hornwort.... have no idea what it is...


----------

